# 01996 daily management code



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Nov 11, 2013)

Does any one know if that code 01996 would NOT be used for daily post op pain management ?  the department I am in is using 01996 only for epidurals.  if the doc placed some other block, they are using a 2 unit consult code for the daily mgmt.  would that be correct?


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 12, 2013)

CPT 01996-Daily hospital management of epidural or subarachnoid continuous drug administration 
Notes:
(Report code 01996 for daily hospital management of continuous epidural or subarachnoid drug administration performed after insertion of an epidural or subarachnoid catheter)

64416  .
64446
64448
64449
 These descriptors no longer include daily management. Postoperative daily visits will be eligible for separate reporting with an appropriate E&M (evaluation and management) code.


----------



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Nov 12, 2013)

*thank you!*

have been out of coding for almost 7 years and things changed  (!!!).

this site rocks!


----------



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Nov 22, 2013)

Guru  do you know anything about 36556 with the 93503.  it is coming against CCi edit.  is there a modifier I am supposed to use?  what about if they do 2 or more central lines(36556), it is coming against an edit.


----------

